# Found this tree....



## GrizzlyAdams86 (Feb 10, 2009)

This tree is on the land that I have been cutting on and haven't payed much attention to it until today. I do beleve it's an elm, unsure what type of elm though. When I was looking for some dead trees to cut for firewood (this place has plenty of them) I happened to be near it so I went over to take a closer look.







Here's one at the base. That's my Husky 288xp w/a 20" bar for size refance. This tree is about 20 yards away from a stream.






Close up of the top.






I'll be going back later so I'll try to get more pic's.


----------



## deevo (Feb 11, 2009)

Go get a bigger bar/saw and get'er done! Then show us the pics!


----------



## valekbrothers (Feb 11, 2009)

Not sure, but I'm thinking Cottonwood...............


----------



## polexie (Feb 11, 2009)

Bark looks like a willow, overall pic looks like an elm. 

Get a pic of a twig if you can.

Or even better, just get it down an post a pic of the wood.

Lex


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86 (Feb 12, 2009)

I've shown these pic's to several people and heard different answers from all of them as well, and my "North American Guide To Trees" (I think that is it's title) book is MIA, so I'll see what I can find out. As for cutting it down, not quite yet, and yes, I am looking into a bigger bar for my saw!

Edit: Yes I stand corrected. It is a Cottonwood. One thing thad did throw me off was the bark at the base as it had a similar pattern to this elm log I cut up for someone late last year:


----------



## Dr. Doom (Feb 13, 2009)

elm has a foul oder, doesn't it?


----------



## epicklein22 (Feb 13, 2009)

Dr. Doom said:


> elm has a foul oder, doesn't it?



Ya, it is worse when burning. Not too bad when splitting. Elm isn't held in high regard. Stringy, hard to split, pops when burning and smells.


----------



## sloth9669 (Feb 14, 2009)

epicklein22 said:


> Ya, it is worse when burning. Not too bad when splitting. Elm isn't held in high regard. Stringy, hard to split, pops when burning and smells.



sounds like :censored: in the morning after a bad date with a girl named elm


----------



## forestryworks (Feb 14, 2009)

looks like cottonwood based on the bark.

put a 24" b&c on that saw. she'll do fine.


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86 (Feb 15, 2009)

Dad told me when he worked he at the sawmill he said the best way to describe the smell when cutting green cottonwood logs was "wet horse blankets".


----------



## JeffL (Feb 15, 2009)

GrizzlyAdams86 said:


> Dad told me when he worked he at the sawmill he said the best way to describe the smell when cutting green cottonwood logs was "wet horse blankets".



I'll take cottonwood/aspens any day over butternut.


----------



## Slvrmple72 (Feb 16, 2009)

There's worse smells out there.. but that's a whole nother thread


----------



## flotek (Feb 17, 2009)

its not even worth cutting in my opinion ,has very poor BTU rating, cottonwood /willow is pretty much lowest on the scale for heat and really elm isnt a whole lot better


----------



## Kemper (Mar 5, 2009)

flotek said:


> its not even worth cutting in my opinion ,has very poor BTU rating, cottonwood /willow is pretty much lowest on the scale for heat and really elm isnt a whole lot better




I have to disagree on the elm, a good ole red elm seasoned burns just as hot as hedge, chinese elm ain't bad if it is dead and dry, it burns hot too.


----------



## motoroilmccall (Mar 5, 2009)

Elm might burn alright, but try splitting it... If you have a GOOD splitter, its still crappy work. If you have a CRAPPY splitter, its a _good_ amount of *crappy* work.


----------



## thejdman04 (Mar 6, 2009)

ARound here, you cant give cotton wood away


----------



## RPM (Mar 16, 2009)

deevo said:


> Go get a bigger bar/saw and get'er done! Then show us the pics!



Put a 28" bar on that saw and giver....288 is an excellent saw!!


----------



## buzz sawyer (Mar 16, 2009)

I carve cottonwood bark and the first pic doesn't look like cottonwood to me. Bark sections aren't thick enough. Looks more like a willow - maybe white willow or crack willow. I have some large sections of bark I took off a CW tree about 4.5' dbh - I'll try to get a photo.


----------

